# How do I add widgets to ICS?



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I feel like a moron asking, but i can't seem to find how to add widgets??

-audinutt


----------



## randyrkelly (Aug 8, 2011)

Go to your app drawer. You see Widgets on the top left. Touch it or slide over too it. Hold the widget that u want to the home screen. Similar to this








Sent via my GSM Galaxy Nexus.


----------

